# Plowing Schools?



## Dustin-M (Jul 14, 2014)

Hi there, new to the forum although I have been plowing just shy of 10 years. Used to plow for a local road maintenance division although branched out onto my own 5 years ago. Plowing 2 industrial lots currently that are owned by my friend and work full-time in construction.

Anyways, a company contacted me recently in regards to a school they are re-signing on and want a seasonal quote to sub the place. It includes walks and roadways and were spreading a salt/sand mix. Im not looking for a price, I do have a ballpark in mind, I'm just looking for insight on how much you would charge for such a property. They're willing to sign on 3 properties to keep 1 truck and labourer busy each night.

Anyways, if you were offered this opportunity, what do you think would be the most efficient operation to complete 3 of these. How much would such an operation cost you per night?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Cet is the king of plowing schools in Canada.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

I thought this thread by the title was about someone opening up a Plowing School....I was gonna be the first to sign up.....


----------



## jrs.landscaping (Nov 18, 2012)

Dustin-M;1815585 said:


> Anyways, if you were offered this opportunity, what do you think would be the most efficient operation to complete 3 of these. How much would such an operation cost you per night?


Two one tons, with xls, spreaders, and three man sidewalk crew. Costs on the low end would be around 2k for direct labor........


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

jrs.landscaping;1815743 said:


> Two one tons, with xls, spreaders, and three man sidewalk crew. Costs on the low end would be around 2k for direct labor........


Not sound like a Richard.......How do you know what his direct labor costs would be....Your in Maine...He is in Canada....Do you know how much he pays his labor???

Also....I have never understood how people can throw out prices on this site...Unless your in the persons area..... You have no idea what the market is like and the costs involved in running his operation.....


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

Defcon 5;1815744 said:


> ...Do you know how much he pays his labor???
> 
> .....


It's L A B O U R. Get it right, aye?


----------



## jrs.landscaping (Nov 18, 2012)

Defcon 5;1815744 said:


> Not sound like a Richard.......How do you know what his direct labor costs would be....Your in Maine...He is in Canada....Do you know how much he pays his labor???
> 
> Also....I have never understood how people can throw out prices on this site...Unless your in the persons area..... You have no idea what the market is like and the costs involved in running his operation.....


Re read it, he asked if WE were presented this bid what would WE use for a setup and what would WE have for costs involved........

FWIW


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Dustin-M;1815585 said:


> Hi there, new to the forum although I have been plowing just shy of 10 years. Used to plow for a local road maintenance division although branched out onto my own 5 years ago. Plowing 2 industrial lots currently that are owned by my friend and work full-time in construction.
> 
> Anyways, a company contacted me recently in regards to a school they are re-signing on and want a seasonal quote to sub the place. It includes walks and roadways and were spreading a salt/sand mix. Im not looking for a price, I do have a ballpark in mind, I'm just looking for insight on how much you would charge for such a property. They're willing to sign on 3 properties to keep 1 truck and labourer busy each night.
> 
> Anyways, if you were offered this opportunity, what do you think would be the most efficient operation to complete 3 of these. How much would such an operation cost you per night?





jrs.landscaping;1815743 said:


> Two one tons, with xls, spreaders, and three man sidewalk crew. Costs on the low end would be around 2k for direct labor........





Defcon 5;1815744 said:


> Not sound like a Richard.......How do you know what his direct labor costs would be....Your in Maine...He is in Canada....Do you know how much he pays his labor???
> 
> Also....I have never understood how people can throw out prices on this site...Unless your in the persons area..... You have no idea what the market is like and the costs involved in running his operation.....





jrs.landscaping;1815768 said:


> Re read it, he asked if WE were presented this bid what would WE use for a setup and what would WE have for costs involved........
> 
> FWIW


how that one little sentence was missed.....


----------



## Dustin-M (Jul 14, 2014)

Defcon 5;1815744 said:


> Not sound like a Richard.......How do you know what his direct labor costs would be....Your in Maine...He is in Canada....Do you know how much he pays his labor???
> 
> Also....I have never understood how people can throw out prices on this site...Unless your in the persons area..... You have no idea what the market is like and the costs involved in running his operation.....


I'm sorry but I did ask what others costs would be. Like I said, I already know what I want to service the properties but I just thought it would be interested to see how price differs globally.


----------



## Dustin-M (Jul 14, 2014)

jrs.landscaping;1815743 said:


> Two one tons, with xls, spreaders, and three man sidewalk crew. Costs on the low end would be around 2k for direct labor........


I was thinking something about the same. One pick-up with a plow and salter and another pick-up with a plow for touch-ups and a two man sidewalk crew.

You'd probably need a minimum 2 ton salt spreader to salt the sites. Probably a 1 yard bucket of salt for the walks.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

1olddogtwo;1815770 said:


> how that one little sentence was missed.....


I didn't miss that.....My point to the OP and others is my costs are irrelevant....The OP was fishing in deep water for a price......

To jr....Didn't mean to call you out.....That one is on me....

I just find it funny,,,,This time of year the "What would it Cost" or the " What would you charge" threads start coming out of the wood work


----------



## jrs.landscaping (Nov 18, 2012)

Defcon 5;1815884 said:


> To jr....Didn't mean to call you out.....That one is on me....


It's all good


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Don't know about up north but down here you have to pass a pretty extensive background check before being allowed to work on school grounds. This makes employee turn over a difficult thing to deal with. Just something to think about if the checks are required up there.


----------



## Dustin-M (Jul 14, 2014)

kimber750;1815962 said:


> Don't know about up north but down here you have to pass a pretty extensive background check before being allowed to work on school grounds. This makes employee turn over a difficult thing to deal with. Just something to think about if the checks are required up there.


Pretty sure the checks are required around here as well. Although, I'm subcontracting it from another company and they made the process seem rather simple. Not much validation to do on my end.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

That's an image of an elementary school correct? Are they all elementary or do you have a high school? Are you responsible for the playground?

Best method for the walks would be a small tractor with a blower. You just need to get it from site to site. If they are all elementary and you're plowing the playgrounds 1 good driver can do them in 5 hours.


----------



## Dustin-M (Jul 14, 2014)

cet;1815977 said:


> That's an image of an elementary school correct? Are they all elementary or do you have a high school? Are you responsible for the playground?
> 
> Best method for the walks would be a small tractor with a blower. You just need to get it from site to site. If they are all elementary and you're plowing the playgrounds 1 good driver can do them in 5 hours.


Yes, all three schools are elementary and are similar in size to the one in the picture. One pick-up truck and salter may be enough to plow all the sites as they're only about two minutes apart. The only issue we may have with a tractor is having to re-fill the drop salter or have another guy salt behind him. I'm sure two guys in a 3/4 ton with a bucket of salt can handle them.

The company contracted to the schools said they picked up a quite a few area and that's how they currently run their operation.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

If you have a concern filling the drop spreader then put salt boxes on site. If you clean the walks well you won't need much salt.
Is it salt on the walks and sand/salt on the lots?


----------



## Chineau (Aug 24, 2010)

Properties where it is required here I have the criminal background check and child abuse registery, anyone I bring to a property is on my head as the contractor.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

We have no background checks. You're not allowed on site if there are kids. When the first kid shows up you have to leave. If we can't finish the parking area of the school we don't even start.

It's rare that we would plow during the day. Years ago I was clearing a playground with the principal standing guard and in the first 10 minutes 2 parents went nuts on the principal and they sent me home.


----------



## jrs.landscaping (Nov 18, 2012)

We send a truck out at 4:30 to begin plowing/treating, by the time he's finishing up the first of the teachers are showing up. Then he will go back around 1:30pm to open the bus lanes, after 5 he'll return for another cleanup/treatment.

This all depends on storm timing and if school is cancelled or not.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Defcon 5;1815734 said:


> I thought this thread by the title was about someone opening up a Plowing School....I was gonna be the first to sign up.....


I keep thinking the samething everytime I see the title!


----------

